# Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung



## Morpheus19 (18. September 2011)

*Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin gerade an Umbauen meines Rechners. Der Rechner wird von einem Silvestone TJ07 in ein Xigmatek Elysium umgezogen. Zurzeit Kühlt ein MORA 3 mit 4 x 180er Lüfter das System

Zu kühlende Komponenten wie folgt:

Gigabyte X58A-UD7 (Komplett auf WaKü)
1 x GTX480
1 x Xeon W3580
12GB RAM mit einer Kühlplatte von Mips.

Da ich unter meinem Schreibtisch der Platz ein wenig Eng ist, dachte ich mit das ich 2 x 420er Radis einbaue.

Sagt mir eure Meinung  dazu.

Gruss

Mike


----------



## Uter (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

2 420er Radis leisten ~ das gleiche wie ein 1080er, von daher sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## Morpheus19 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

ok 

Gibt es da eine Tabelle wo man das nachschauen kann?

Find ich nur ein Wenig komisch wegen der Kühlfläche. Wie ist es dann mit der Geräusch Entwicklung? Mir ist auch wichtig das der Rechner leise bleibt.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Die Fläche ist nahezu identisch und die Anströmung bei den 420ern voraussichtlich besser - Uters Aussage haut schon hin . 

Ich würde eher mal gucken, dass du die Elektroheizung (Thermi) los wirst .


----------



## Uter (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

420*280=117600
360²=129600
Die 420er sind also nicht mal um einen 120er Radi schlechter. Die Rechnung ist eine Näherung, der Aufbau der Radis hat natürlich auch noch einen deutlich Einfluss. Bei der Lautstärke sind 6 gute 140er vermutlich angenehmer als 4 180er.


----------



## Morpheus19 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Welche Raids würdet ihr mir Empfehlen? Und welche Lüfter?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Du willst einen Mo-ra 3 gegen zwei 420er ersetzen?  Dann stell den Mo-ra lieber wo anders hin.


----------



## Morpheus19 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

ich weiss das der MORA das non plus Ultra ist aber leider ist Platz wirklich eng. 

Was wäre nun die Alternative?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

200€ mindestens für zwei 420er + sechs Lüfter.


----------



## UnnerveD (20. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Und ein längerer Schlauch um den Mora an die Wand zu hängen oder in einer anderen Ecke  zu verstecken tut es da nicht?

Als Alternative würde ich die Phobya 420er oder die Radiatoren von Magicool verwenden. Als Lüfter habe ich derzeit die Phobya G14 - die sind bis 600U/min quasi nicht zu hören und sind verhältnismäßig günstig. Andernfalls könntest du zu Noiseblocker PK2 greifen, die du aber unbedingt regeln musst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*



Uter schrieb:


> 420*280=117600
> 360²=129600
> Die 420er sind also nicht mal um einen 120er Radi schlechter. Die Rechnung ist eine Näherung, der Aufbau der Radis hat natürlich auch noch einen deutlich Einfluss. Bei der Lautstärke sind 6 gute 140er vermutlich angenehmer als 4 180er.


 

Die Rechnung geht aber nur auf, wenn 1080er und 2x420er in gleicher Weise Luft ansaugen und abgeben können.
Zwei 420er so in das Gehäuse einzubauen, das sie Frischluftzugang haben, könnte aber schwer werden.


----------



## falloutboy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Warum zwei 420er? Da reicht doch auch einer. Hab auch ne GTX480 und dazu nen QX9650. Beide OC und das MoBo ist auch noch komplett mit NB, SB und SpaWa im Wasserkreislauf drin. Hab nen 420er Radi mit drei 140er silentwings. Die laufen mit 600 u/min und das Wasser erreicht dabei maximal 38°C im Stresstest.


----------



## iAres7x (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Also ich hab nen Alphacool 420 30 im System & meine Grafikkarte läuft bei 50Grad 
I7 3770 4.1ghz + 1070 1,95ghz 
Will auch 2. 420 einbauen (1. läuft Push pull) im EVGA 87


----------



## SpatteL (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Ähm, der Thread ist über 6 Jahre alt.
Oder sollte das eine Frage sein?


----------



## iAres7x (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Sollte eher allg. sein, denn ich belas mich auch nochmal zum Thema - reicht dies usw. bzw. 420 30 oder 420 45


----------



## maschu666 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*



iAres7x schrieb:


> Sollte eher allg. sein, denn ich belas mich auch nochmal zum Thema - reicht dies usw. bzw. 420 30 oder 420 45



Wenn Du auf silent stehst, dann /30. Wenn es nicht so wichtig ist, dann /45..

bye



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren was man bei welchen Radiatoren erwarten kann egal wie Alt dieser Treat nun ist viel scheint hier im Forum leider ehe nicht mehr los zu sein.
Will nichts selbst bauen jedenfalls nicht bei meinem 1. Wassergekühlten System aber auch nicht unbedingt 5000 Euro ausgeben für King Mod PC bei Caseking. 

Da gibt es einen mit 2x 360 Radiatoren einen mit einem 540 er und einen anderen PC mit zwei 360-mm-sowie einem 480-mm-Radiator jeweils mit i7 7700 K oder 6800 K und einer GTX 1080.

Wobei ich mit wohl wegen des Preises für den mit dem 540 er entscheiden würde. Wenn es nicht doch ein AMD 8 Kern CPU wird bis ende April / Anfang Mai wenn ich kaufen will ist ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Moin
Mehr Radiatorfläche ist immer gut, das macht die Sache leise. Als Minimum würde ich sagen 2*360 besser 2*420 kommt drauf an wie leise du das haben möchtest. Bei vielen Gehäusen hast du Platz für einen 280er und 360er was auch schon ausreicht.
Was für ein Gehäuse schwebt dir denn vor? Ein Link wäre da hilfreich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

King-Mod-Cyberith-Virtualizer
King Mod Mjolnir's Might
King Mod Shooting Star System
King Mod Liquid Dream Gaming

in den nächsten 2 Monaten wird sich ja wohl noch was tun jetzt wo bald der neue AMD CPU kommt hoffe Intel wird auch die Preise etwas senken müssen.
Oder es wird ein Wassergekühltes AMD System da wird bald wohl auch noch ein King Mod System.

Event. spare ich auch noch etwas dann wird es halt erst vor/ im meinem 2. Jahresurlaub gekauft.

Oder Ich baue doch selber, dann wird es billiger aber traue mich nicht so recht selbst einen PC mit Wasserkühlung zu bauen und will meinen Urlaub eher zum Spielen als zum bauen nutzen.
Selbst bauen kommt dann wenn ich eine neue GPU oder CPU haben will in spätestens 1- 2 Jahren ehe noch und irgendwann muss man so eine Wasserkühlung ja auch mal warten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Die Kingmod Systeme sehen natürlich gut aus und der Preis kommt da auch durch die Arbeitszeit zustande. So ein System wie beim Lian li mit Hardtubes usw dauert da doch schon ne Weile.
Beim ersten Link sehe ich aber nicht das Problem so etwas selber zubauen.
Viele bauen eine Wasserkühlung auch um des Bastelns Willen.
Wenn du Schönwald einen PC zusammen gebaut hast ist eine Wasserkühlung auch kein Problem und dauert wenn man kein Modding am Gehäuse macht mit Schläuchen auch nur einen Tag.
Eine gute Wasserkühlung kostet dich um die 500-600€(nach oben natürlich keine Grenzen).
Es gibt auf YouTube gute hilfreiche Videos und wenn man gut plant ist das kein Hexenwerk.
Es gibt auch fast fertige Systeme die du Extern aufstellen kannst .Z.b das Aquaduct von Aquacomputer.
Ich kann mir ein Kingmod System nicht leisten und wenn ja würde ich das Geld lieber in bessere Hardware packen.

Wenn du möchtest kannst du ja dir ein Gehäuse aussuchen und im Kaufberatungsthread Mal die FAQ durchlesen und einen Warenkorb posten.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*



Das Basteln macht doch ein Großteil des Reizes einer WaKü aus.
Bei so einem fertigen System bekommst du spätestens dann Probleme, wenn du mal etwas tauschen willst/musst oder etwas nicht mehr richtig geht.
Wenn du da dann keine Anhnung hast oder dir es nicht zu traust, musst du das System wieder einschicken und sitzt ein paar Wochen ohne Rechner da.

Wie Pelle schon geschrieben hat, wenn man "Schönwald" (schon mal) selber ein oder zwei PCs zusammengebaut ht, ist auch eine WaKü kein Problem.
Habe für meine erste WaKü einen Nachmittag gebraucht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Wird wohl ein IN WIN 8.O.S.S. Cube Gehäuse mit 2x 360 Radiatoren entweder von mir selbst gebaut oder King Mod Liquid Dream Gaming mit anderen Komponenten , 960 PRO SSD, nur einer GTX 1080 oder 1080 Ti und entweder einen 7700K oder 6800 K oder AMD CPU mal die ersten Tests abwarten für max. 4500 Euro mehr bekomme ich durch mein Gehalt und bei den anderen Ausgaben bis Anfang Mai ehe nicht zusammen. Möglichkeit wäre auch ich schiebe das bis zu meinen 2. Jahresurlaub auf bis dahin habe ich noch etwas mehr Geld gespart und es gibt wohl wieder neue PC Hardware am Markt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Moin
Für 4500Euro bekommst du ein richtig krasses System mit einer Potenten Wakü und auch noch einem größeren Gehäuse.
Ich habe mal grob 1500Euro für die Hardware gerechnet und dann nochmal 600- 800€ für ne Wakü wenn du das selber machst.
Das von dir ausgesuchte Gehäuse hat nur Platz für MicroATX, das bitte beachten. 2*360mm Radiator sollte ja das Minimum sein. Damit wird es nicht super Silent. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage was ist für dich Silent?  Welche Lüfterdrehzahl ist denn für dich leise und welche Drehzahl ist dein Ziel bei der WaKü?
Ist dir die Optik wie bei so einem Kingmodsystem wichtig oder geht es auch ein bisschen schlichter, wie z.B. mit Schläuchen anstatt Harddtubes.
Alternative Cube Gehäuse die mehr Platz und Radiatorfläche(Leise und Kühler) sind:
Thermaltake x5 und x9.

Wenn du das bisschen Basteln nicht scheust würde ich an deiner Stelle das Geld das du beim Kingmod bezahlst in eine bessere Kühlung und ein besseres Gehäuse stecken. Wenn du die Wakü gut planst(mit unserer Hilfe)  wird das auch gut aussehen, denn ich sehe bei dem Kingmod jetzt keine große Moddingarbeit. Ein paar gesleevte Kabel und blaue Kühlflüssigkeit.

Wenn mehr für ein Gehäuse übrig hast kannst du z.B. auch ein Caselabs Gehäuse nehmen, welche dann schon obere Liga ist.
Custom Computer Cases | Best Computer Cases | Computer Tower Cases - CaseLabs


----------



## SpatteL (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Würde auch eher selber bauen.
Da sparst du gut und gerne 1000-2000€, je nachdem, welches Kingmod-System man zum Vergleich nimmt.
Das lassen die sich halt sehr gut bezahlen.

Und wie gesagt, mit guter Planung braucht man da auch nicht mehr als 1-2 Tage.
Die ganze HW ins Case ist ja bis zum Mittag erledigt und dann halt noch ein paar Stunden für die WaKü*.
Am nächsten Tag befüllen, entlüften und 1-2h Dichtigkeitstest, in der Zwischenzeit kann man sich um das Kabelmanagement kümmern.

*bei Hardtubes kann es natürlich, je nach Geschick, etwas länger dauern, bis man zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*




Pelle0095 schrieb:


> xxx





SpatteL schrieb:


> xxx



-Ja so um die 1000 nehmen die wohl für den Zusammenbau ob es mir das Wert ist das Risiko das etwas undicht ist / oder an anderer Stelle schief läuft nicht zu haben mal sehen habe ja noch etwas Zeit das zu entscheiden. Falls Sie es aber mit meinen Wunschänderungen für 4500 machen könnten ist es wohl ok für mich, da ich auch Gesundheitlich etwas eingeschränkt bin und auch nicht grade der beste Handwerker bin vor allem wenn es auch noch gut aussehen soll.
- so klein kann das Gehäuse nicht sein wenn sie ein Mainboard Maximus IX HERO von ASUS mit Intel-Z270-Chipsatz verbaut haben und das X5 erscheint mir auf den 1. Blick kleiner das X9 ist auch nicht so groß aber das muss ich mir noch ansehen falls ich selbst bauen will.
-bei dem King Mod Gehäuse fällt einem wenn man von links jedenfalls drauf schaut der Kühler der Grafikkarte gut ins Auge das mag ich bei noch Transparenten Schläuchen/Hard-Tubes und dunkelroter Kühlflüssigkeit und weißer LED/Kaltlichkathoden Beleuchtung muss das recht gut aussehen wenn ich ihn so aufstellen kann das man von beiden Seiten rein sehen kann.
- wenn ich selbst baue und ein Gehäuse finde wo 2 oder 3 größere Radiatoren rein gehen in guter Position wäre das auch gut muss ich mal sehen
- Lüfterdrehzahl so 600 - 800 vermutlich auf dem Schreibtisch eher weniger als unter 
- Hardtubes kein muss aber sollten klar sein so das man die Kühlflüssigkeit gut sieht wenn ich es selbst mache werden es wohl keine Hardtubes
- Thermaltake Core W200 Super-Tower wäre sehr groß mal sehen kommt event. auch in Frage der ist zwar gigantisch und müsste falls ich Ihn links aufstellen will direkt an der Wand stehen
- Wenn ich selbst baue oder das ganze auf Okt/Nov verschiebe könnte es auch das [URL="http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Elite.html"]werden.[/URL]

so viele Optionen ...

Edit das X9 sieht ganz gut aus und passen mehr als 3x 480 Radis rein wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe, 3 sollten aber reichen der W200 ist wohl zu groß nimmt zu viel Platz ein
Edit 2 so habe mal was zusammengestellt siehe PDF ist aber natürlich nicht final,
 ich sehe so schon mal das recht viel möglich ist wenn ich es selbst mache das nicht ganz so geht wenn ich es machen lassen würde bzw. ich dann noch einen Monat länger warten müsste


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Moin
Lüfterdrehzahl von 600-800 RPM sind mit 2*360mm nicht möglich, nur wenn die Wassertemperatur höhr ist.
Das Thermaltake X9 ist sehr beliebt, da es sehrviel Platz für Radiatoren bietet und dazu nicht ganz soviel kostet. Die Höllenmaschine ist ja auch ein X9 ,da kannst du dir ja angucken wie es aussieht. Das X9 gibt es auch in weiß und das X5 in Grün. Welches nochmal etwas kleiner ist und mit 3* 360mm Radiatorten auch gut bestückt ist. Du solltest mit 2*480mm oder 420mm Radiatoren rechnen. 3*480mm kannst du auch machen bringt dann aber nicht mehr soviel.
Dein Warenkorb ist ok. Nur solltest du die XE Radiatoren gegen dünnere PE Radis trauschen, die sind besser bei kleineren Drehzahlen. EK WB ist eine gute Firma aber auch teilweise etwas überteuert. Gucke mal bei Aquatuning nach Alphacool da kannst noch etwas sparen. Wenn dir EK aber besser gefällt spricht da natürlich nichts gegen.

Ob du nun selber zusammen baust oder nicht musst du dann selber wissen ob das Gesundheitlich geht, das können wir ja nicht sehen. Als Hilfe solltest du dir malö diese Youtube videos angucken um zu sehen ob der zusammenbau zu schwierig ist. Die Videos haben mir bei meiner ersten Wakü neben dder Forum hier auch geholfen.
Wasserkuhlung - YouTube


----------



## Chukku (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Lüfterdrehzahl von 600-800 RPM sind mit 2*360mm nicht möglich, nur wenn die Wassertemperatur höhr ist.



hmmm.. also GANZ so pauschal würd ich das nicht sagen.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, plant er ja ein System mit  einer GPU (GTX 1080) und nicht mit SLI, oder?

Das macht mit einem Intel 6-Kerner zusammen selbst maximal übertaktet unter 400 Watt im WaKü Kreislauf.

Da sollten 6 x 120mm (66W pro 120mm Lüfter) eigentlich reichen, um unter 800 rpm zu bleiben.

Ich kühl 675W mit 7 x 120mm  (96W pro 120mm Lüfter) bei 740 rpm (Noctua NF-F12).
Zugegebenermassen bei 21°C Raumtemperatur und der 360er Radi ist extern.
Die Wassertemperatur ist mit so um die 36°C natürlich nicht die niedrigste, aber auch nicht dramatisch hoch.

Oder hab ich was überlesen und es geht doch um ein SLI System?


(*edit, weil ich einer meiner GPUs fälschlicherweise 25W zuviel zugesprochen hatte ...)


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Ich habe bei mir 1*420 und 1*280 Kühle FX6300 und RX480
Bei ca 22° Raumtemperatur mit 650-700RPM deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen dass 2*360 etwas wenig sein kann.


----------



## Chukku (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

Mehr Fläche ist natürlich immer besser 

Und meine Temperaturen sind halt auch nicht die Besten.. meine 300W GPU kommt beim längeren Zocken schon auf 52°. Mit mehr RPM bzw. mehr Radi Fläche würden da sicher 5° weniger gehen.
Aber rein funktional reicht es mir so einfach aus.
Und wie gesagt: SchumiGSG9 hätte ja nur ca. 66% meiner TDP pro RadiFläche

Ich für meinen Teil bin mir auf jeden Fall ziemlich sicher, dass 2 x 360 für Single GPU Betrieb locker ausreichen, um (ziemlich) leise zu bleiben. 
(wenn das Case eine vernünftige Positionierung erlaubt und einen guten Airflow hat)
Wenn man aber vielleicht später mal auf SLI / CF hochrüsten will, sollte man natürlich besser gleich von Anfang an ein bisschen mehr einplanen... und wenn man tatsächlich eher im Bereich <600 rpm bleiben will, sowieso.


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

2x 360er eichen locker zur Kühlung aus, habe zur Zeit 1x360 und 1x240 im System CPU only mit Noiesblockern auf 5V. selbst zu Phenom II Zeiten also dort noch eine 5870 und das Board gekühlt wurde war die Radiatorfläche mehr als ausreichend und die Lüfter liefen nie über 7V.
Aber wie schon von den andren angemerkt man kann nie zu viel Radiatorfläche haben


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

@SchumiGSG9
Wie wir eben aufgeklärt würden geht auch 2*360.
Dann würde das InWin oder das X5 auch gehen wenn sie etwas kleiner sein soll.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Reichen 2 x 420 Radiatoren für die Kühlung*

danke soweit mal sehen was ich mache wenn es ende April soweit ist ... melde mich dann spätestens noch mal


----------

